# FNG



## alemaster (Dec 14, 2005)

They call me alemaster because I brew beer and always smokin something when we are brewing , cook on a chargriller pro in the process of building a pit out of old propane tank to pull behind my truck .


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 14, 2005)

Alemaster,
     Welcome aboard! Sounds like you have a pretty unique unit on the way. Please be sure to send pix as you move along with construction. I'd enjoy seeing it. 

Fl. Bill


----------



## monty (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey, there, Alemaster! You won't be a FNG for long! Sounds like you are well on your way to a whole new experience with smoking! I used to brew beer and life got a bit hectic. Will return to the art soon! In the meantime you have stumbled onto the best all around smoking meat and other things forum full of friendly folks and with a depth of knowledge on so many different aspects of the art it is absolutely humbling!
Welcome!
Monty  (Former FNG)
ETS, Never!


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 14, 2005)

Alemaster!  I love it!

Welcome to our forum!  

Learn what you can and share what you know!

Jeff


----------



## mikeold (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Alemaster,

Dang, homebrew and smoke! Ah, what a life. Welcome to the best place on the web.


Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 15, 2005)

Alemaster, Welcome to our corner of the net.  A lot great info is here on these boards as well as some fantastic pictures. We have a great bunch here who are knowledgeable and willing to share ideas and tips. And if you have questions or concerns about smoking different food items, we can help you out there too.


----------



## azweepei (Dec 18, 2005)

I also am new to the smoking expieriance but do have quite a background enjoying my own homebrew. I am really excited about finding this site and look forward to tapping the knowledge of all you old timers. (snicker)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 18, 2005)

azweepei,
     Think I have that name decoded ... Welcome to the best bbq forum on the web! We appreciate your participation and look forward to your posts. And who knows, perhaps some of us "old timers", LOL, can learn something from those who are a little younger and have tried a few of the newer things. Experimentation is a wonderful thing. Welcome aboard!!

Fl. Bill (AKA ****heed)


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2005)

Dadgumit, azweepie today I feel like an old timer-the Bride dragged my sorry butt to the Mall yesterday to do some Christmas shopping and being that here in UTAH we have to put up with COLD weather, Mr. A. R. Theritis has showed up this morning BIG time.

Now to the "Official" Welcome! :mrgreen: Lots of neat stuff to learn here and to try. Lots of good info. if your looking for your first smoker and a lot of tips and tricks to try out and a lot of good folks here to help you out.


----------



## monty (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to the best and friendliest forum on the 'net, Azweepei! There is literally a wealth of helpful info available here and any and all questions are gladly welcome! C'mon and test the collective knowledge! I also brewed beer till a few years ago. Will get back into it hopefully by next fall. Would have up to three batches going, had a kegging system and about a half dozen favorite brews. Just before I knew I was getting divorced my dearest had a yard sale while I was on a hunting trip. Tough to replace some of the equipment I had. But I am working on it! Welcome Aboard!
Monty


----------



## mikeold (Dec 19, 2005)

Azweepei,

Just want to say Hey and Welcome. I'm sure you'll find this is the best place on the net. Glad to see ya found it.

Mike


----------



## cheech (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard,

I have also just became a member and I feel at home here and like meat smoking just can not get enough of this.


----------

